# Skidsteer Sweeper / Broom bucket



## Antlerart06

This part is picking up double in jobs this year from last year.
Looks like I need to buy one instead renting one all the time 
One I rent is a Bobcat brand 
I found other uses for one to.

????????????Anybody has one tell Pro/Cons ??????????????????

Think I want curb brush 
Think on dusty lots would like the water attachment.


----------



## Antlerart06

I'm only cleaning where snow piles was and along curbs. Cleaning stuff out the grass

Most of the time I'll use it will be in spring time

Would use on my Landscape jobs to clean up street /parking lot where I made a mess


----------



## beanz27

We have one without the gutter broom or water, do yourself a favor and get the gutter broom. The water would be nice but not really needed, but it does help with the finished product.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

My boss bought a sweepster brand one last year and yeah the gutter brush would have been nice on it but if you have a guy go around with a blower it does the same thing if not more.

they are very dusty and fragile, bolts fly off they are a pain to dump and sometimes the cutting edge can break on the bucket, if you have a good operator who knows how to use it I'm sure they are very good. They do pick up sand piles very well...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the bobcat brand sweepers that we have all have the same problem.
there is a housing on the motor that accepts the bolts from the outside of the sweeper. This cracks and eventually breaks off and then the motor comes loose or tweeks and spins the chain off. Im looking at a fix other then a new motor because they are expensive. 

The biggest cause it when you start and stop the sweeper its a huge surge of torque or if you spin it and then hit the pavement. You need to ease into pressing the button and slowly touch the pavement same when stopping the sweeper. 

I have never had any other brand of sweeper the bobcat.
We have 3 of them. All same issue and I asked our local rentall centre whom had never had a problem, then they opened one up and saw the crack. 

Its cast also so a weld wont work from what I was told.

we just blow the curbs out with backpack blowers.


----------



## lfaulstick

I run the quick-attach brand...so far no problems 6 years now 3or 4 sets of the poly/wire waffers...no curb sweep just use labors with blower/broom...I took a 35gal 12v spray tank and mounted on mine for water and used flood jet tips... Worked pretty good I haven't used it in past few years due to not replacing the 12v pump...

I think I heard some where one of the guys that used to design the bobcat attachments when they were Ingersoll got pi$$ed off and started the quick-attach line...but I could be all wet drank a lot of beer since then


----------



## Antlerart06

Sweepster I'm thinking of They have a better collection system one model offers a vacuum system for dust 

Plus have a chain to hook up so the boom will stay up and you can dump your load 

Found out like Bobcat model I was using once the trailer was half full it was hard to dump

Yes I always fit a water tank on one that would be easy


----------



## lfaulstick

Antlerart06;1987442 said:


> Sweepster I'm thinking of They have a better collection system one model offers a vacuum system for dust
> 
> Plus have a chain to hook up so the boom will stay up and you can dump your load
> 
> Found out like Bobcat model I was using once the trailer was half full it was hard to dump
> 
> Yes I always fit a water tank on one that would be easy


Yes, it is a pain that the bucket keeps flopping around...to bad not hydraulic like rock hound to stay open when dumping


----------



## Antlerart06

lfaulstick;1987723 said:


> Yes, it is a pain that the bucket keeps flopping around...to bad not hydraulic like rock hound to stay open when dumping


Why I like the chain feature on the Sweepster VRS model plus they hold more volume vs the other models

I price one $5,995.00 out the door with out the curb brush 
Thinking curb brush would be a waste of money Like other said Running blowers 
That's what I been doing


----------



## GSS

one of mine has the curb brush it gets used most of the time thinking of adding curb brush to other one


----------



## reedo

I have run the bobcat and quick attach models. The bobcat didn't have the curb sweeper, quick attach does. I definitely like the quick attach better and would not get one without the curb seeeper. I did experience problems with the bolts on the bobcat brand that hold the motor. So far no problem in 3 years with the quick attach.


----------



## leigh

I ran a bobcat 60". I sold it to get out of sweeping.It was the dirtiest most miserable job!Would sweep for other contractors.We had to do it at night,the dust clould from sweeper,1 walk behind blower and 2 backpack blowers looked like a bomb went off! Police even showed up! Irate neighbors etc.We used to spread sand/salt,now straight salt so not much of a need anymore.Wish you didn't have to run backwards with those units. The bobcat had zero poblems,brushes lasted for years.Sold it in mint condition for 2k,I'd check out used,they're pricey.


----------

